# Mapped Network Drives



## Smurff289 (Mar 18, 2010)

Error: "An error occurred while reconnecting X: to \\DOMAIN NAME\FOLDER NAME. Microsoft Network: The local device name is already in use. This connection has not been restored." 

Here is all the steps I have tried and looked at. I cant think of what else this might be...

Troubleshooting: 
-Check All physical Connections to network. 
-Users can browse internet cant acess any network drives
-Cmd -> Net Use says all drives are disconnected.
-Users can Ping server
-No Firewall set on server.
-Attempted to delete and recreate network drives. Wont allow.
-If User logs off and back on there they can access network drives
-Map New network drive -> Looking in networks. can see other computers on the network but can't look into any.
-Adding UDP Ports 137 138 TCP Port 139
-Random issue happnes intermittantly
-Other users that arent experiencing issues are able to access the users network drives and there own.
-Log onto another computer w/ user credentials while still logged onto there machine and can access drive.
-NetBios No Computer names are the same within network. 
-Remove Network Map and Wont allow to create.
-Tried Editing Reg. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager -> Protection Mode (0)
-Auto Disconnect is turned off on the server
-No Time restrictions are set on the server.


----------



## axis77 (Aug 31, 2004)

This doesnt look right?
X: to \\DOMAIN NAME\FOLDER NAME

did you mean \\domain server name\folder share?
\\alpha server\share

are you sure you have the correct share permissions on the folder share and security permissions set correctly?


----------

